# How get issue 12?



## Phaedrus (Oct 23, 2008)

I subscribed to War of the Burning Sky via RPGNow. "My Downloads" doesn't have issue 12 in it. Will it?


----------



## Zaister (Oct 23, 2008)

Same here. Didn't get an email either.


----------



## Wintergreen (Oct 23, 2008)

Same here - no email, no download link.


----------



## sir_ollibolli (Oct 23, 2008)

Seconded... no, thirded... emmm... fourthed?

(i.e. no email, no download link, no subscription service)


----------



## Keith Robinson (Oct 23, 2008)

Add me to the list as well.

I've emailed RPGNow and made them aware of the problem (and this thread).


----------



## Nikosandros (Oct 23, 2008)

Same problem here...


----------



## Morrus (Oct 23, 2008)

I told RPRNow about it yesterday after a few people emailed me.  Hopefully they'll have it fixed soon and you can all have your copies of WotBS #12!

Don't worry, we'll get to you somehow, whatever happens!


----------



## DItheringFool (Oct 23, 2008)

Morrus said:


> I told RPRNow about it yesterday after a few people emailed me.  Hopefully they'll have it fixed soon and you can all have your copies of WotBS #12!
> 
> Don't worry, we'll get to you somehow, whatever happens!



I posted my details on the other thread but still haven't heard a thing so I've sent you an email too...


----------



## Morrus (Oct 23, 2008)

DItheringFool said:


> I posted my details on the other thread but still haven't heard a thing so I've sent you an email too...




Yep, I gave 'em your email address.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Oct 23, 2008)

You can add mine too.   I never got the email either.


----------



## Selganor (Oct 23, 2008)

Didn't get an email either (and unlike with the last adventures, reactivating the downloads from the subscription won't help)


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Oct 23, 2008)

Morrus, I guess its time to mention my subscription fell off as well  

linte_draug
at comcast
dot net


Thanks!


----------



## Keith Robinson (Oct 24, 2008)

My download link appeared today.  Might be worth others going and checking again as well.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 24, 2008)

I got this from RPGNow:



> the product IS in their order history. ... Maybe there is confusion as to how to find it and they are looking for a new entry not under the original order?




I can't check myself, obviously (I didn't subscribe!), but it's worth you guys poking around a bit in your RPGNow accounts just in case.  At best, youll find it is there; at worst, I can let RPGNow know it definitely isn't.


----------



## cougent (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmmm, I got one from RPGnow yesterday and 3 from DTRPG today.  And when I went and looked today there is the original link now with 4 downloads left, and 3 more all with 5 downloads left.

Sorry everyone, I guess they are giving me all your email links... hey don't point that thing at me, I didn't do it!


----------



## Nikosandros (Oct 24, 2008)

Today it finally appeared.


----------



## Psion (Oct 24, 2008)

I checked my account this morning and it was there. Nothing _told_ me it was there, but it was.

In my account I went to the "View all products I've purchased, with download links" page. It wasn't up top, so on a hunch I searched for "#12" in the page, and it jumped me down to a link under all the other WotBS links.


----------



## Wintergreen (Oct 24, 2008)

Just checked and the download link is in my list but I haven't received any notification of it.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 25, 2008)

Hmm, how would I go about getting a copy?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 25, 2008)

Darrin Drader said:


> Hmm, how would I go about getting a copy?




Email me with your mailing address and I'll send you a paperback copy.

Warning: it went through a LOT of changes!


----------



## Nikosandros (Oct 26, 2008)

Psion said:


> Nothing _told_ me it was there, but it was.



I stopped getting notifications several issues ago...


----------



## Morrus (Oct 26, 2008)

Nikosandros said:


> I stopped getting notifications several issues ago...




Did you get the adventures, though?


----------



## Nikosandros (Oct 26, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Did you get the adventures, though?



Yes, all the older ones where immediately available as downloads, even if I did not receive a notification. Issue #12 at first wasn't listed, but 2 days ago it appeared among the downloads.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Oct 26, 2008)

I also just found it in my account.  But I have a ton of stuff I have bought since the 3.x era that finding it was a pain.  I wish I could sort their list of products I purchased by name, or at least have it be in a nice grid control.


----------



## amethal (Oct 27, 2008)

Nikosandros said:


> I stopped getting notifications several issues ago...



Me too.

Not a problem though, since EnWorld always knows when the adventurs are out, and my download links turn up eventually at my account at RPGNow.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 27, 2008)

*clears throat politely* So, apparently a lot of you have the adventure now, so what do you think of it? How'd we do with our grand finale?


----------

